# decisions decisions



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

hi just wondering if there's anyone else out there in the same / similar boat as me. Me n dh unex fert. Succesful ivf lo 9 months old. Been on pill since 6 wk check after several problems made me decide to make sure i didn't get pg. Problems now mostly resolved and me and dh now discussing ttc no 2. Both 30 but don't want to leave it too late or have large age gap in lo's. But i have so many pros and cons going round my head it's making me dizzy.
Definitely want a sibling or two for lo. Ttc may take a while so why not start early. Feel ready to be pg again almost excited. But i know we can't afford any tx and don't think we'll get anything on nhs. Csection scar still tender will getting pg cause problems. Still on meds for pnd wilk gettng pg set me back.
Coming off the pill will make ttc 'official' and so worried that it won't happen. But staying on the pill makes me worried we might be missing our chance. Clocks ticking etc etc


----------

